# Como le cargo el codigo a este PLD en proteus



## Edwar09 (Sep 26, 2013)

Hola, lo que quiero hacer es escribir un codigo en vhdl:

Entity mux.....
Architecture  bh of mux is..... etc etc

Compilarlo con un compilador gratuito y simularlo en una de las plds que trae el proteus
pero no se como hacerlo, me pide un archivo en formato jedec, o no se puede o como le hago
Pensaba usar el Xilinx pero no es gratis y no tengo dinero para una licencia se que hay una version de prueba gratis pero mi maquina no lo soporta ademas pesa mucho.
de preferencia que sirva en windows 7 64 bit gracias XD ...


----------



## 1024 (Sep 26, 2013)

Hola, puedes utilizar para el codigo isplever clasic 1.5 de lattice(licencia de prueba), o busca por ahí el warp r4 (usalo en maquina virtual y xp).


----------



## Edwar09 (Sep 28, 2013)

1024 dijo:


> Hola, puedes utilizar para el codigo isplever clasic 1.5 de lattice(licencia de prueba), o busca por ahí el warp r4 (usalo en maquina virtual y xp).



Gracias, use warp 6.3 y maquinavirtual con xp y proteus y funciono perfecto.
Aunque quisiera generar el archivo .jed sin maquinas virtuales alguien conoce un 
programa que funcione en windows 7 64 bits para vhdl que solo se el compilador
y me deje el .jed


----------



## chclau (Sep 29, 2013)

Yo creo que el programa gratuito de Altera Web edition te genera un jedec


----------



## Edwar09 (Oct 5, 2013)

Si pero todos me piden que me registre ademas pesan mucho :/


----------

